# One year ago tomorrow... (pic heavy)



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

... I said goobye to my Cooper. My sidekick and best buddy for nine years. 

It was a long, strange trip, Pooh Bear... but not long enough. Not _nearly _long enough.
Little did I know, when I met that adorable little ball of fluff, that my life would be turned upside down and would never be the same.
You taught me a lot, Coop. You taught me how to live a little and taught me what's important. Mud on the carpeting? Who cares. Designer shoes chewed beyond recognition? Eh, not important. A destroyed couch? Well, I can replace that. 
I can't replace you.
You made me laugh. You made me love and you made me live.
I miss you like crazy, Pooh. Until we meet again, precious...

The day we brought him home









You're not getting my stick. Go away.












(Gunner's first birthday.) Okay, Gun - you distract her. I'll go for the cupcakes.









Partners in crime









MY toy. I will NOT share.









(The day we brought Gunner home) I'm not crazy about this little beast... just so ya know. 









His last birthday.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

What a handsome, handsome boy. He's waiting patiently with lots of kisses and a full heart at the bridge...


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Anniversaries are always so painful. Cooper was a handsome guy. He's still with you, and always will be.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy~Godspeed


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

What a face. Way too young!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a beautiful tribute to your much loved boy. I agree he had to go way too young, but what a gift to have that kind of love. Play hard at the bridge you sweet boy.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

Oh I sobbed as I read your tribute to him. What a handsome sweet boy Cooper was. We lost our beloved Cody this past March and he was 9 years old too. I still can't believe he is gone sometimes. I feel like if I go to another room, he would be just laying down around the corner...I know how you feel...Each day brings you one day closer to being united back with him. I hope tomorrow will be a beautiful day for you and Cooper.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Cooper. He was beautiful.He was much too young.
I see what you mean about goldens and GSD's together getting along.
Gunner's gorgeous.


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

In that last pic he looks so much like my brutie.... hugs


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll be thinking of both of you...


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Isn't it incredible how much we love them and still miss them years later? Sending hugs your way.


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

magiclover said:


> Isn't it incredible how much we love them and still miss them years later? Sending hugs your way.


That is so right, which is why I put off reading this thread over and over again today. It just hurts so much to lose them.

Your tribute was beautiful and heartfelt and so well said. I'll be thinking of you and your handsome sweet Cooper today. Golden hugs coming your way.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

awwww what a nice tribute to your cooper. beautiful looking fur kids too. we will be thinking of you tomorrow.

:bigangelebbie & mason


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Lovely tirbute. I know exactly how you feel. My Meg has been gone nearly 6 months and I still cannot believe she isnt here with me. I was very lucky though to have her for 15 wonderful years. I will think of you tomorrow too.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

What a beautiful boy your Cooper was. The first year without them is so hard. You never stop missing them. (((Hugs to you))).


----------



## stan and ollie (Apr 20, 2008)

This is my Cooper, he died on February 1st 2008 which was the day before his 8th birthday. I miss him every day. He was a great dog. Luckily I have the comedy duo of Stan and Ollie. They keep me going all day long.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What a beautiful and loving tribute for such a handsome boy. He is waiting and playing with all of our dogs at the bridge until you can be together again.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a handsome boy he was. My thoughts are with you. Anniversaries can be so hard.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone.
I noticed that I must have been having a major brain cramp when I typed "nine." Cooper was actually 11 when I lost him. (He'd just turned 11 three months before.) I think my brain has gone into involuntary shutdown for the weekend. :doh:

But yeah, anniversaries are really rough. I miss him and think about him everyday, but just knowing that it's _the day_ makes it worse.

Gunner and Riley help a lot. We'll be spending tomorrow playing and doting on them.

(Stan and Ollie - your Cooper was beautiful. What a sweet face!)


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Beautiful tribute, I know how you feel it's so hard I lost Peanut in 
Feb 08 at age 1 and Spice 1 year ago at age 9. I still see them sometimes, I know it sounds crazy but I do.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

he looked so loving! and so loved


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

THESE ANNIVERSARIES ARE ROUGH, ESPECIALLY THE FIRST ONE. i LOST MY OLD RED MAN AT AG 12 YRS. 3 MONS. ON MAY 15, 2007. THEN MY BELOVED KAYCEE MAY 25 OF THIS YEAR. LAST NIGHT I WENT TO BE THINKING IT HAD BEEN 5 WEEKS SINCE THE LAST TIME SHE LAY STRETCHED OUT BESIDE ME AT NIGHT. FIVE WEEKS AGO SHE HAD THE SURGERY AND CANCER WAS FOUND. SHE WAS 8 YRS. 9 MONTHS, AND LIKE YOUR COOPER, NOT WITH ME NEAR LONG ENOUGH. 

THESE PRECIOUS DOGS WILL ALWAYS LIVE IN OUR HEARTS. I STILL FIND MYSELF HALF EXPECTING KAYCEE TO COME AND GET ON THE SOFA AND START LICKING MY FEET. WE THINK IF ONLY WE HAD NOT LOVED THEM SO MUCH IT WOULDN'T HURT SO BAD. BUT THEN THERE WAS NO WAY WE COULD NOT LOVE THEM WITH ALL OUR HEARTS BECAUSE THAT IS THE KIND OF PEOPLE WE ARE. AND WE HURT SO BAD WHEN THEY LEAVE US. BLESS YOUR SWEET COOPER. BOTH OF THEM


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

What a handsome boy - Run free Cooper and sleep softy


----------

